# Hedgehog



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks so cute 









Apparently it was being sold in 
Yarnton Nurseries Garden Centre - Oxford Garden Centre

Awh it looks sad, but gorgeous!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

so beautiful, i had one

i would strongly advise against getting them from a garden center or pet store

I lost my beautiful little huffy at just over 2 years old (they can live to around 8) from a degenerative neurological issue known as WHS, we had to make the heart breaking decision to end her suffering

huffy was the only animal i have had from a breeder, unfortunatly i didnt do my research and it wasnt until after i had her that i found out both her parents were from unkown backgrounds

i will get another, im just not sure when i can face it, it will either be a rescue or from a highly recomended breeder


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

id say steer clear- ive heard very bad press about that particular place & how they treat their APHs

oh im so sorry, WHS is such a horrid disease  live the annointing pics hun they are lovely


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Go to a good breeder and get one. Not from a garden centre.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Awwwwh.

This is my Theo.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

theo is adorable 
i miss my huff so much


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd never get one from a garden centre, rescue would be my first choice. It just looks so damn cute and snuggly buggly. 

Apparently there's a pet ban in my house


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

id love love to get a hoggie and have been researching for months but were abit skint at the mo so it will have to wait for a couple of months


----------

